# ct scan kub



## drsunitha (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,

what is the cpt for ct scan with kub.

thanks,
sunitha


----------



## hermin66@hotmail.com (Aug 24, 2011)

*CT Scan KUB*

Cpt 74150



CPC-A


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 25, 2011)

74176/74177/74178


----------

